# My Dogs in the snow!



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

THeyre not all 100% clear but you can still see them  lol As you can see we still have snow here! and its freezing!
Hope you like them & Enjoy!

Hope - O Whats that?









Hope-Whats this? What does it do?









Hope- Cant catch meeee









Hope- Me?









Tiny - Wheres everyone gone?









Tiny- MUm take ME in!!!









Fifi - is just working the camera!

Fifi - o yeah how cute do i look? 

































Kik- OMG this is warm! (btw Kiki loves to sit on feet!)


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Fifi, Kiki, Hope - Hmm can i eat it?









Kiki- Zoooommmm









Tiny, FIfi, Hope - Hey follow HER she knows where it is!









Fifi - Work it! Kiki- Hey what you doing?









Fifi, Hope, Kiki









Fifi, Kiki, Hope & Tiny









Hey Let US in!









What is she doing?









Kiki - c ome on Hope gis a kiss!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

AWWW look's like they were having fun


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely doggies


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thansk they loved it!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwww I love Chihuahuas :001_wub:


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too  lol


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

So sweet! They certainly look like they enjoyed it!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Very cute bunch of pups!!! Loving the red hoodie!!


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Fifi always wears her jacket  She loves it! They all loved it until Tiny's paws got cold and he wanted back in lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhhh super cute little babies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very sweet :smile5:


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

aww thanks!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what gorgeous dogs_


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww bless they are so cute! I love their little jackets :smile5: I think Kez needs one as she keeps running up to me and shivering, but I'm not sure how much of it is real and how much is a put on to get some cuddles


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

lol mine always sit there and look soo sorry for themselves but really its just for cuddles as soon as you talk to them they pounce on you lol


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

What gorgeous little doggies you have x3
Chihuahuas are so sweet!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, your chihuahuas are gorgeous, i have two chihuahus, they are cute little dogs,,


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> lol mine always sit there and look soo sorry for themselves but really its just for cuddles as soon as you talk to them they pounce on you lol


Lol yeah I think i'm under the paw with Kez and it's just for cuddles really


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yes they sure love attention! They are one of the sweetest breeds and one of the best to own i find!


----------

